# Snow Foam in engine bay



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Would snow foam be safe to use in an engine bay? Electric components will be covered but I was wondering if there is any harm with using snow foam in the bay.
Would there be any reaction with the alloy metal on gearbox and engine block is snow foam is used?

My engine and gearbox have some white oxidation and I'm planning to give the engine a good clean but what about the white powdery oxidation on the gearbox and engine block, is there a product that is safe to use on the block that would remove the oxidation?
I'm convinced that the oxidation is from winter use and caused by road salt.

TIA


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I doubt the snow foam will do any harm in the bay, most likely cause of problem is spraying water in there to rinse it off. Do your best to mask electrics and don't fire the pressure washer in there, just gently rinse it with the hose and you should be fine 

As for getting it on the engine etc it's perfectly fine. I use snow foam to clean my motocross bike every week with no issue

Although that slight white powdery oxidisation probably won't shift that way, I use de greaser/tfr/brake cleaner and stiff brush then rinse it off. Found that's the easiest way to clean engine/gearbox etc 

I'd spray snow, agitate it all with a brush then rinse it off and repeat as needed


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I've snow foamed loads of engine bays without any problems.
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies all. I have some PM TFR and I'll give that a shot in the engine bay and then follow with snow foam.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Get in there with some apc and a brush too


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Probably be best to get in there with a good degreaser, and APC and a shed load of brushes and disposable rags.


----------

